# More trout today



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Hit the water around 8 this morning to get some more trout. The fog was thick starting out, but quickly cleared. Ran into the same problem as yesterday, 10 dinks to every keeper. I moved around some looking for bigger fish with no luck, so we just kept grinding until we got out limit. After we got home I realized I miscounted and only had 19, I never was good at math. Everything was the same as yesterday , 5' to 6' of water over mud and shell, Big Nasty's on 1/4oz heads, fish suspended about halfway down.
I did do a good deed. We snagged a old rope and when we pulled it up there was a old smashed up crab trap attached to it with a redfish and hardhead inside. I released the fish and put the trap in the boat. It was a older trap that didn't have the rot away door like all the new ones are required to have. There is no telling how many fish that thing has killed over the years and how many more it would have killed if I wouldn't have caught it.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Heck of a stringer & good job on the trap removal.


----------



## U catchin em? (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice haul well done!!


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Right on brother!


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

whack 'em and stack 'em. nice job w/the crab trap


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good catch.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have seen many great photos you have taken with the camera just above the water's surface, now you are going under!


----------



## txspeck (Jul 26, 2009)

Cool under water pics!


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Curious, besides the redfish, what else was in the trap?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

RogerTherk said:


> Curious, besides the redfish, what else was in the trap?


A hardhead and a dead crab.
I was cleaning it up to see if it was worth trying to fix and I found the trap door. These doors are supposed to be tied on with cheep twine that will rot away in a couple months, so if the trap is lost any fish or crab that get in it can get out. This one was attached with stainless clips, so it would never have come off.


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

that trout closest to the camera (the really fat one ) looks like a atlantic weakfish not a speckled trout.. (perhaps just bad lighting has me confused)


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

RogerTherk said:


> Curious, besides the redfish, what else was in the trap?





> with a redfish and hardhead inside


there ya go


----------



## Drifting Yak (Dec 10, 2016)

Love the pics Mr. sharkchum!


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

:camera: Amazing what you find in a crab trap ... I'm going to start taking a camera with me when I check the crab trap this year ... found a 17in flounder once and a black blob of a fish that was the ugliest thing I'd ever seen and no it wasn't a dog fish ...
.


----------

